# no ovulation, just passed first birthday



## edensmom (May 11, 2013)

We just celebrated baby's first birthday. It occurred to me that I haven't ovulated yet and wondered if there is a normal range of when my cycles will start again. DD is a big nurser and we night nurse and co-sleep, but a year seems a long time...is it? Any perspective is helpful.


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

Its within normal. Everyone's different. My first pp ovulation was when my lo was around 18 months, after all 3 babies! Funny how I'm so consistent, because I've heard from others that they had big differences after different births. I tend to have a decent amount of "warm up" mittleschmerz and ewcm for a few weeks, or even months, before the first ovulation.


----------



## stretch358 (Nov 5, 2007)

I did not get my first ppaf until DS was 2


----------



## BabySmurf (Apr 27, 2011)

it was about 22 months for me


----------



## wildmonkeys (Oct 4, 2004)

About 24 months for me after each pregnancy - 3.5 between all my kids.


----------



## edensmom (May 11, 2013)

wow! I had no idea it could go that long. I was all ready to start charting, now I'm not sure what to do, just see if any signs change? Did your cycles return after weaning or did it just take a while on its own?


----------



## Lineymom (Mar 14, 2009)

Enjoy it! Out of my three it came back at 14m (used a pacifer) 22months and 19months. Seems it was related to not night nursing as much, like having regular 6-8 hour spans without nursing. I was aware, noticed the ovulation each time before the period. Seems that that was also when I started to suddenly get really antsy/irritated/maybe even sore while nursing.


----------



## bazil323 (Jan 29, 2013)

Just be aware that you could be ovulating before you get your first AF. Even though AF is considered the start of the cycle for charting purposes, it's actually the end in the biological sense (uterus realizes there's no fertile egg implanted, so it cleanses itself to start anew). So by the time of your first AF, you probably already ovulated once.


----------



## edensmom (May 11, 2013)

yes, I've got that in mind. Not sure how it works for other moms but not a lot of threat of new babies happening..ugh.


----------

